# Experienced ground workers needed



## mattfr12 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking for permanent and full time help.15057 zip code in pa. Cdl is a bonus call 412-720-1434. Experience is a must will not be expected to climb or operate bucket. Must be proficient with a saw and rigging.


----------



## mattfr12 (Sep 24, 2011)

bump comone someone gotta wanna make some $$


----------



## gprisma (Sep 25, 2011)

*when?*

mid december should be alright, sorry not sooner. 
as for experience...i have 30 acres. i removed about 10 loads so far. a lot of oak trees. some really nice sized poplars. 
a couple more loads i have yet to get done. i am good with the chainsaw so far. i live in PA.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Sep 27, 2011)

I can do weekends, not just a ground guy but i do almost anything for CASH i know your looking for permenent help but this is what i can offer, unless well you know what


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 3, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> I can do weekends, not just a ground guy but i do almost anything for CASH i know your looking for permenent help but this is what i can offer, unless well you know what


 
ya we have gotten so busy no matter what piece of fancy equipment i buy i dont think i have the man power to keep up. 

bought the kboom been talking to grove about thier all terrian cranes. we are booked all winter.


----------

